# Bone in Rib Eye



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Fired up the Akorn to 600* and grilled me and my wife some steaks. I marinated them in my Montreal Seasoning/Espresso concoction for four hours before grilling.


























Save​


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

OMG'osh! That looks so damned good.
I just threw my pork loin in the trash after seeing this post.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's the way I like mine. Nice & rare on the inside.

Looks great.


----------

